# They did not need a Four-Leaf Clover.



## GT (Mar 16, 2005)

Update


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 16, 2005)

wow some bloody amazing stories.........


----------



## evangilder (Mar 16, 2005)

Someone was watching over those guys.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 16, 2005)

I think the lowest ever parachute jump (with it opening) was at about 50 feet. Out of the rear turret of a Lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 16, 2005)

wow didn't know about that.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 16, 2005)

Good stories. Ive heard of the Nicholas Alkemade story before, his grandson took part in a documentary recently where he trained to be part of the crew of a Lancaster.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 16, 2005)

It was by Tony Burcher I think, out of one of the 617 Squadron Lancs on the Dambusters Raid- he hit the tailplane which broke his back but what must have saved him when he lnded was that his parachute billowed out as soon as he landed so he didn't hit the ground as hard


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 17, 2005)

good story..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 17, 2005)

Those are excellent stories, GT. I wish I had a quarter of their luck.


----------



## GT (Mar 18, 2005)

Update


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice cartoon.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 18, 2005)

No it isnt...it should be the 190 wasting the P-51 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 18, 2005)

it's good...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 18, 2005)

And with lasers, no less!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 18, 2005)

Should still be the other way round...all that picture proves is that Mustangs could only take out 190's when they have Droptanks and theyre flying perfectly straight and level


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2005)

Great stories. I have actually met a US Special Forces soldier who fell out of a Blackhawk helicopter and fell 380ft to the ground and survived with just a broken leg. He fully recovered and rejoined his team. It is truely amazing how things happen sometimes.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2005)

Yep. Did anyone hear about the Australian parachutist? This was a few years back and not wartime, but she was parachuting from about 15,000ft and her chute failed to open. She landed on some telegraph wires and then fell on a road, sustaining only mild pelvis injuries and a broken arm.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2005)

I have not heard that one, but I can believe it with all the other stuff that has happened


----------



## Chocks away! (Mar 20, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Should still be the other way round...all that picture proves is that Mustangs could only take out 190's when they have Droptanks and theyre flying perfectly straight and level


 lol


----------



## Chocks away! (Mar 20, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> And with lasers, no less!


 Reminds me of the battle of Endor. Which one is the tie- fighter?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

The tie-fighter would be the mossie and the X-wing would be the P-38.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 20, 2005)

t'other way around surely??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

MOOO HAHAHAHAHAHA  Dont let me get to you!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 20, 2005)

That's it! Adler's flipped!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

I am just in a really wiered mood tonight. I need to get off of my quit smoking medication so I can drink some wine.


----------

